# eaton 12 Fixed



## ljohn6 (Jun 10, 2007)

Just wanted to take the time to tell other eaton owners about Pete and Don Duff who Helped me with my eaton 12. Any one that needs to rebuild there eaton hydros ,these are the guys to see.Parts are reasonable and of good Quality,They can tell you every bit of info you need from flow rates to what to look for if you are having problems and the most likely solution. I replaced my slippers and ring with there bronze slippers and regound ring and brought new life to my 1250 they also told me how to properly plumb my fel into my eaton pump with out damaging or creating flow problems. thumbs upspinsmile for these guysto contact Pete and Don here is thier e-mail [email protected] Great Job on My parts Thanks Again Pete:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for posting your experience John! I am sure many other will benefit from this post in the future. :cheers: :thumbsup:


----------

